# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Slow

## Martinco

Dave,

Any idea why the site has become very sloooowwwwww ?

Sometimes "time out"

----------


## Dave A

It's become a daily crisis. However, I'm working on it. All going well transfer happens tomorrow morning.

Things might be even slower than usual right now because I'm doing some prep work which is probably adding extra strain to the mix.

----------


## Martinco

Thank for your efforts Dave.  Much appreciated.

----------


## AndyD

Good luck Dave, hope the switch goes swimmingly.

----------


## Dave A

Thanks.

Just to let you know the timing has moved out to tomorrow afternoon. Should be a pretty quick cross-over as I've wound down the TTL to 10 minutes.

----------


## Dave A

Well that didn't go as planned - but I've got there in the end  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

OK - there are still a few things broken, one of them being attachment storage. I'm working on it.

----------


## IanF

Dave sounds like you have become a webmater guru, can you hang other websites onto the new server.

----------


## Dave A

> Dave sounds like you have become a webmaster guru


Not much of a choice, really. I missed the fact that this dedi deal doesn't come with 24/7 support  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The biggest PITA has been the Plesk interface - I'm used to cPanel (which I really think is *much* better).




> can you hang other websites onto the new server.


 :Yes: 

 :Big Grin: 

No particular plans of doing so as yet, though.

ps. Attachments are now working, sort of. *outstanding issue solved*

----------

